# Spur May 6



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking at Hilton's and with a good weather forecast we set out to the Spur looking for weed lines and blue water. We found two large weed lines pretty much where Hilton's predicted. One was 10 miles past the edge and the other was 5 miles north of the Spur. We trolled around for most of the day with only a dolphin strike that got off on the first jump. Probably 8-10 lbs. Beautiful blue water and huge weed lines with lots of chicken dolphin. Calm weather. Beautiful day playing with chickens on a trout rod. Highest water temp was 80.7

Bob


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

great pics! beautiful water for sure


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice--the last time I saw blue water was in the porta-potty at the boat show.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Nice--the last time I saw blue water was in the porta-potty at the boat show.


Must have gotten there early....

Great work on the blue water though. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet pics!I had one of those little swallows hitch a ride on my boat yesterday like the one in your last pic,cool.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks beautiful out there. I thought those were just pictures of the Blue Water until I looked closer and saw all of those chickens swimming around your boat. Nice !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty water- looks like it'll be awhile before I see any - work 
And we are going to get more rain we don't need...

Thanks for the report! Something is better than nothin'.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We were out there that day also in the same area. Pretty much the same results only we managed to catch one little bull dolphin about 15-20lbs. Water was beautiful but very little bait. We did see a blue cruising under a weed mat while messing with the chickens but it didn't hang around.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Over the years I have always started trolling the area around the steps over to the spur in late April and early May. In my experience it has always been tough this time of year. Having said that we have always done quite well near the rigs this time of year. Not sure if the billfish show up earlier near the rigs or if they are year round residents due to all the bait the rigs attract?

Either way, great pics and I am sure you had a blast regardless!

Robert


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice chicks


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Saw you guys at a distance! We left monday and stayed until Wednesday when it started getting nasty. The water and conditions couldnt of been prettier! Chickens were all we caught and saw one big bull then went to the rigs for some sushi.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the post Blue water seems to get me excited these days. Come on long...hot...fishing... summer days....


----------

